
Why Highly Intelligent People Are More Likely to Be Miserable - nietzscheshorse
https://medium.com/swlh/why-highly-intelligent-people-are-miserable-c257f7d0680c
======
mhroth
I find that being intelligent simply means that one makes more convoluted
problems for oneself ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯ It's not really a win (with respect to being
happy).

~~~
Nevermark
I have a fabulous memory for all the dumb things I have said and people I have
accidentally offended. They bother me a lot, but they teach me.

Then I go through my day hearing dumb things and see awkward Offensive
behavior over and over by others, but don’t think to judge, I just see the
best that was intended.

So I should be easier on myself, but I am not ... because it is so clear to me
when I fail, and that I can do better, so I have to analyze and try.

I think this does make me better over time, but it’s not exactly a 5-minute
recipe for happy cake.

